
LinkedIn Is Testing a Tinder for Mentoring and What Could Go Wrong? - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/linkedin-is-testing-a-tinder-for-mentoring-and-what-cou-1797537560
======
Overtonwindow
Well if social media has taught us anything about the intermixing of social
media and work,...everything! I hope their safeguards are strong.

------
Powerofmene
It would probably a shorter list to say what could go right unless in the go
wrong column you write the word everything.

